# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Gallery >  >  12/27/2008 - "Lakeview Lucidty"

## Oneironaut Zero

*12/27/2008
Lakeview Lucidity*

(I really brought lucidity back with a vengeance! I took some b6 and melatonin before bed, but then I woke up at 6, after dreamless sleep, and came to browse DV for a little while. Knowing I had a few more hours to sleep, I turned on the brainflooder for a little while, popped _another_ melatonin and went back to bed. I couldnt resist smoking a bowl, though, which may be why my recall is so shoddy (which seems a little ironic, considering the size of the post, but I know there is a lot Im leaving out). The main factor, though, is probably just that this dream was so damn long. It just seemed to go on and on, and I kept losing and re-gaining lucidity, throughout. I tried, numerous times, to stop and run over the events that were happening in the dream, just so I could remember them all when I woke up, and I believe I got most of it. But there were some points where I was just like There is no way in hell Im going to remember all this, and I just quit trying. Enough of that, though, and on to the dream)

The first thing I remember is sitting in a boat, talking to someone. It was night time, and we were on a lake right outside of an apartment complex. Looking out over the water, toward the moon, I could see a bunch of alligators on top of the water. By on top, I mean literally - as in they were walking on top of the water, instead of just breaking the surface. I pointed this out to whoever was in the boat with me, which I think might have been Todd, and instantly realized I was dreaming. Though a little apprehensive about the pitch-black water around us, I stepped out of the boat and started walking across the water. Again, it felt like real water under my shoes, as if I wasnt _standing_ on it, but more like floating with my feet just barely touching the surface. While standing on the water, I looked down at my hands to ground myself into the dream. My fingers looked like they were tied in knots. From there, I started flying, ascending over the lake and heading toward the apartments beside it. I went phasing through the walls and doors, trying to find something interesting to do. Nothing really seemed to come to mind, immediately, and then I thought of the Tasks of the Month. It still took me a moment to remember what the tasks were, but I remembered that one of them was to ride on Santas sleigh. Heading outside, I flew up to the roof, which was actually quite tough to land on because it had one of those high-angled, church-type rooftops, and my feet kept trying to slide down it. I got to the top, though, and looked out over the lake.

It was dark out, but a pretty clear night. And warm. It didnt seem very Christmas-y, and I really wanted to set the mood, if I was going to try to summon Santa and/or his sleigh. I began to visualize winds coming in from my right, and a blanket of snow streaming down over the grass and dark water of the lake. The winds slowly began to pick up, and I was sort of directing it in as if I was using telekinesis. I would focus on drawing it in from the right, inhaling and tensing a bit as I drew my hands from right to left. Then, relaxing, I sifted my hands back over to the right again, then drawing back to the left while pulling the wind across the scene. I could hear waves being born on the lake, growing with intensity, the more I tried to pull the snow and winds in. All I was able to get were a few dashes of white on the dark surfaces beneath me. No true snow storm. Finally, I figured that I was using up too much energy in trying to do this, and I wanted to have some fun with this lucid before it was over. After a few more tries I gave up, and floated back down off the roof.

Wandering aimlessly, trying to think of something epic to do, I began to get a littleanxiousand wondered if I had time for a quickie, and if I could pull one off without waking up. I started phasing in and out of the apartments again, looking for a hot DC chick to have sex with. Going through one of the hallways, I came across a group of roughneck-looking guys with a basketball. They were coming my way and I just didnt feel like dealing with them so, when they got within range, I just jumped up and hovered over them, touching down lightly, behind them, as they passed. They all turned around and looked at me in shock, and I just kept on going, trying to find a good lucid lay. I had no luck, though. All of the apartments were more or less abandoned. I did come across one heavyset man that was cleaning one of the apartments. A bit curious as to how he would answer, I asked him - as if he were a separate entity from myself - to tell me something about the universe. I cant remember what he answered or what, exactly, I asked him.  :Sad: 

Phasing through objects seemed to get harder. I was beginning to get stuck in things and really have to push my way through them. I thought there had to be a better way of getting around. I didnt want to try spinning, since that usually makes the whole thing deteriorate and puts me at the risk of waking up, so I wanted to try another way. I remembered the door method I used back in my Water Dragon dream, and decided to give it a shot. I put my hand down on the carpet and visualized a thin plank of wood materializing beneath my palm. A long, translucent strip came into view, beneath my hand, as if I was pressing it down into the floor. The strip gained solidity, to where it was no longer see-through, and I pulled my hand upward, the strip elongating into a brown wooden door. When the door was as tall as I was, I let it go, and it stood there in front of me. Before I really had time to suggest to myself what I wanted to find behind the door, I absent-mindedly reached out and opened it, already beginning to step through. 

I was now in someone elses house and was surrounded by a Spanish family. It was daytime now, and the sun shone in through the windows. I dont remember _exactly_ when, but it was sometime around here that I first lost lucidity. There was an adorable little baby boy, with a little beanie on, and I picked him up and sat down in a chair with him on my lap. Immediately, it was if I had been a friend of the family for a long time. I started rocking the chair, holding the baby, and he began dozing off. I dont remember if I met the girl first, or became lucid again first, but  somewhere around here  I realized I was dreaming again. Dont know if anything triggered it or if it was spontaneous. There was now a girl there who looked just like a young Salma Hayek hanging around, and I immediately gravitated toward her. (I just saw her on Punkd yesterday. Good gawd.  ::smitten:: ) I just hung out with her for a while, without really turning it into anything overtly sexual. She had to do something for her family involving tending to bees and wasps, and I helped her with that. I wasnt afraid of the insects because I kept reminding myself it was a dream. Otherwise, I probably would have been terrified. Lol. She was really shy and reserved at first, which actually made me even more attracted to her, but she warmed up to me pretty quickly. 

Next thing I know, we were waking up in an elegant, white room with two large beds. In the other bed was some huge guy, passed out. Her roommate or something Im guessing. Dont know exactly. We were both naked and she carried the white sheet with her as she got up and went over toward the bathroom. I followed her and walked up behind her, sliding my arms around her and kissing her neck while I talked to her. She seemed to forget her original reason for getting up as I guided her over to a short countertop, somewhat sit/standing against it, pulling her back against me.(<--_So_ awesome that I found such an accurate picture. Heh.) I could tell she was getting hot, the way she leaned her head back into me while I kissed her neck. My hands traced down her stomach and played along her pelvis. They started to go lower and she kind of shifted, apprehensively. I backed off a little and kept kissing her neck and shoulder. Obviously feeling the intoxication, she was a little more inviting, the next time my hand fell between her legs. She reached back, between our bodies, and took hold of me - rubbing and feeling me get harder in her hand. Then, she arched her back and pulled me down beneath her, sitting back and pushing me inside her from behind, my hand still working around front. As we had sex, I periodically looked over her shoulder, seeing that the DC - who was supposed to be sleeping - was now _pretending_ to be asleep, and failing miserably. I could see him watching us through squinted eyes, not sure whether or not she noticed. I didnt really care, though, knowing this was just a dream. The sex was great, though. Hot shit. 

Around here, the dreaming became really erratic. I kept changing scenes and losing  then regaining - lucidity. Periodically, I would stop and try to remember everything that happened in the dream, starting back from being in the boat. Then, I would find myself somewhere/sometime else, and lose lucidity all over again. At one point, I was back at the lake, in the boat. I was with Salma, this time, and we were just rowing along aimlessly. We were talking about something and something triggered some clarity. It hit me in the middle of a sentence and  though I forgot how the sentence began  my last few words were because this is still just a dream! I was lucid again. I started to fly like I had in the beginning, since it was just so much damn fun. I went up really high and then free-fell down toward the lake. Just before impact I braced myself and focused on not entering the water. Instead, I hit the water like it was a water bed, sinking just a bit and jiggling around on the surface. 

Salma and I hung out and, sometime after this, she ended up getting kidnapped. I had to fly to some far off place to get the guys that had her, and I remember streaking across a large city at night. Before I knew it, I was ascending some high, rocky tower and flying was getting more and more difficult. I was starting to just hover for a while and descend. So, I stuck to jumping great lengths and climbing the mountainous tower on hand at foot. It was really intense, because large pieces of stone kept crumbling under my weight and dropping down to the earth far below. Lucid or not, I didnt like how little control I had, and being so high made me a bit nervous. I made my way into the tower through a tiny opening in its face. Inside, I chased down the guys that had Salma, and got her back. One of the men shot at me with a crossbow, and I was able to jump aside just as the arrow went passed meright into Salmas back, killing her. 

Immediately (and involuntarily, actually) I was able to somehow rewind the scene. The villain drew the crossbow again and fired. This time I tried to catch the arrow. I was only able to grab the back end of the shaft, though, and the arrow was deflected slightly; away from Salmas back, and stabbing her, instead, in the hand. 

After this, I turned the tables on the villains. My dream control increased significantly, just out of annoyance, and I was able to easily fly again. I rose up from the ground with my arms at my sides, pretty pissed off at this confrontation. Slowly, I began flying after them as they ran, stalking them, picking them up with telekinesis and throwing them all over the hallways. I dont remember exactly what I ended up doing to them in the end, though.

----------


## insomniacjezz

What dosage (in mg) of melatonin do you use? Is there a particularly useful dose to induce more vivid dreams, in your experience?

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> What dosage (in mg) of melatonin do you use? Is there a particularly useful dose to induce more vivid dreams, in your experience?



I have a bottle of 5mg Natrol melatonine and a bottle of 3mg melatonin mixed with 25mg Theanine. I just kinda switch every now and then (one dose of either one). The melatonin doesn't necessarily induce vivid dreams, but rather lets me sleep into my later REM cycles which are when the most vivid dreams take place. If I want something to try to induce vivid dreams, when I know I probably won't be sleeping very long, I use B6.

----------


## Loaf

> What dosage (in mg) of melatonin do you use? Is there a particularly useful dose to induce more vivid dreams, in your experience?



I just eat a handful of cherries before I go to bed, they are packed with melatonin.

----------


## basho

does B6 really work too?

----------

